
Should I finally drop QWERTY? - mrhonza
https://honza.ca/2017/04/should-i-finally-drop-qwerty
======
savethefuture
Why do you want to drop it? It seems like not using it would cause more
problems when trying to use other computers besides your own. Might be fun, if
you can actually learn it as well as you are now with qwerty.

------
QuinnyPig
Two big problems with this:

1\. How much faster do you have to get to offset the time you spend learning
it?

2\. Other people's computers are going to become nightmares for you.

------
laynetrain
no

~~~
anoldgangstah
Any constructive criticism as to why? I was thinking no because of the
availability of keyboard. I don't see any Dvorak keyboard in my country ever
but then again I was being biased.

~~~
verdverm
I switched to dvorak for 10 years and made the switch back to qwerty because
you have to type on other people's computers when you collaborate or teach.

